# Polycystic Ovary Syndrome and IBS!



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have both these conditions and feel sure they are linked. Can anyone else who suffers from both these conditions let me know how, if at all, they got them both under control?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No personal experience but a lot of times reproductive tract problems cause GI symptoms in addition to what they do to the reproductive tract.Even if there are no direct links things like stress (emotional or physical) may cause several health problems to flare up at the same time. Sometimes one flaring up will cause enough physical stress to set the other one off.K.


----------



## 16948 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have both and thought the same thing, that there must be some link between the 2. I have read research but nothing linking them. My personal thought is that the screwed up hormones with the PCOS dont make the IBS any better.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have PCOS. I don't know how much my IBS is affected by it... but I took Metformin/Glucophage for a while to try and control my PCOS and it gave me D all the time and I had to be super diligent about what I ate. I had to stop taking it when I developed IBS - it was just way too much D to handle! I visit a PCOS forum (soulcysters.net) and there seem to be quite a few women on there who have both PCOS and IBS.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have PCOS and IBS-C and my symptoms for both conditions started approximately at the same time. Not only that, but when I take my Metformin right before I eat, the majority of my symptoms seem to be relieved (knock on wood), especially the bloating...so I can't help but wonder what the link is.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have had IBS for 2 1/2 years. About 1 year ago I stopped getting my periods and went to my OBGYN. He told me that I needed to go back on the birth control pill or I would get polyscystic ovary syndrome. I never knew that the two could be related. I now take birth control pills everyday but still have IBS. I wonder if there is anything I could do to make things better.


----------

